# My 5 yr old male aggresive towards my dad (not a repeat)



## L-Bear (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm trying to figure out why my 5 yr old male is being aggressive towards my dad, whom he just met a few days ago since I drove to my parent's for the holidays. By the way, I already went through another post from a fella talking about his dog being aggressive towards the elderly father and all that (what a trip that whole thread was...). So in light of that, I will be as specific as possible about the incidences:

I got here last Friday night with my boy, it was his first time coming to my parent's home since I've had him. I had never seen ANY kind of aggression coming from him towards ANYONE, except maybe my other male dog but it was only after the other dog had tried to hump him or whatnot, so that's justified I suppose. So the night I got here and the next day everything seemed fine, everyone seemed to be getting along just fine, both parents, my sister, and my dog. I'm a 29 yr old male btw. Saturday night I went out with friends and I felt comfortable leaving my boy home with my folks since he had been behaving so well (he always does). I knew and I told my folks he would get a little anxious after I left since he's so attached to me (he's the definition of a velcro dog, lol), but that after a while he would relax and just lay there and he would be fine. Later that night I get a call from my dad telling me I need to come home because he's getting aggressive and their getting afraid of him. Apparently what happened was that my sister was in my room petting him when my dad tried to walk in the room and he started growling and barking at him, even assuming an attack stance. Prior to that, my dad says that when he came back from the store earlier, the dog started barking at him as soon as he removed his jacket. So I came home and he went back to being just fine.

I do remember earlier that day my dad petting my dog and making some sort of "growling" sounding noise while he was petting/holding his head, all innocently of course, my dad didn't really know any better. My dog obviously did not like that and started growling back. And you know how intimidating it can be when a 90+ lb GSD can be when he does that. So I don't know if it all started right there. Also, that night my dad tried to pour some water from a jug on his bowl and got aggressive as well.

So the next day (Sunday) I told everyone to use a sweet tone of voice towards him and to lay off the petting so not to overwhelm him. I encouraged my dad to give him treats as well. The whole day went by without incident. I event went out that night and he behaved well with both my parents at home.

On Monday and Tuesday, he's been getting really jumpy with my dad and growls and barks at him every time I'm, say, in the kitchen, and my dad walks in. So by now my dad is pretty scared of the dog (which I feel is making matters worse, I've tried to tell him to relax) and tells me to hold him when he's around, which I do. Even though I don't think he would do anything other than growl or bark at him, I'm taking every precaution as if that could happen. By the way, he is a Schutzhund III, not trained by me, he had the title when I got him.

I have never seen him react like that towards anyone. At first I thought it was because my dad was the only other male in the house but he doesn't do that to other males when they are around, like my sister's boyfriend. Granted I'm only gonna be here another couple weeks, I hate it that my dad is having a such a bad time with this, and I am too. I have factored in everything from him being in a strange place and all but it just seems odd that he is acting like that towards my dad only. Any thoughts or advice?

I'm sure some questions may come up from you, I will answer them as quickly as possible. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Is your dog crate trained and did you take your crate to your parents' house? I think your dog is overwhelmed with all the attention, in a new environment and should be given some space. He could have been in his crate, while you went out with your friends.

Your father holding the dogs head, petting him and growling was a very bad move. Does your father have any experience with dogs? Why would he do that? How long have you owned the dog? Had he met your family previously? I think slower introductions were needed and some education on how people should act around dogs.

Definitely crate the dog, when you are not there. Your father should be comfortable in his own house. I'm not sure how best to fix this, but I'm sure you'll get some great advice.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

It's hard to say what your dogs issue is with your dad.

The thing is though that we are around our dogs all the time. I certainly don't fear my dogs but other people do. 
You said yourself 90# plus can be very intimidating.
Your parents should be comfortable in their own home. Remember if they had wanted a GSD they would have one themselves.
Your dog was your choice and responsibility.
I would do what stevenzachsmom suggested and then when you get home get him evaluated by a trainer and see what steps you need to take with him.


----------



## L-Bear (Aug 10, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Is your dog crate trained and did you take your crate to your parents' house? I think your dog is overwhelmed with all the attention, in a new environment and should be given some space. He could have been in his crate, while you went out with your friends.
> 
> Your father holding the dogs head, petting him and growling was a very bad move. Does your father have any experience with dogs? Why would he do that? How long have you owned the dog? Had he met your family previously? I think slower introductions were needed and some education on how people should act around dogs.
> 
> Definitely crate the dog, when you are not there. Your father should be comfortable in his own house. I'm not sure how best to fix this, but I'm sure you'll get some great advice.


He is crate trained. However, I just brought one of those soft crates that can fold down since his other travel crate would not fit in the car. I did think about that but I figured he would probably break out of the soft crate if he gets too anxious. I might still try that out and see what happens. I agree when you say he is overwhelmed and I'm making sure he gets his space.

And I asked myself the same question about why my dad did that, he really did not mean any harm, he's the nicest guy you'll ever meet. He doesn't have any experience with dogs and I should have warned him against doing that.

I have only owned my dog for about 4 months now but it honestly has been as if I've had him since he was a little puppy. We have bonded incredibly from the beginning, like I said he doesn't like to leave my side ever. He had never met my family before. And yes, I should have introduced them slowly and in a way that he would not get too overwhelmed.

I think if I go out again and I have to leave my dog I might do one of two things: a) leave him in the soft crate (not crazy about this idea) or b) leave him in the back yard only for a few hours while I'm gone. Weather is actually really nice where I'm at.

Thanks for the advice!



Jack's Dad said:


> It's hard to say what your dogs issue is with your dad.
> 
> The thing is though that we are around our dogs all the time. I certainly don't fear my dogs but other people do.
> You said yourself 90# plus can be very intimidating.
> ...



I agree Jack's dad, thanks for the input.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Would he be OK in a room with the door shut? Or - is there a room that could be closed off with a baby gate? Perhaps, in the future, you could try a reintroduction. At this point, I think management would be the best option. Since both your Dad and dog are anxious, I wouldn't expect much progress. I think Jack's Dad is right about having a trainer evaluate your dog. I wouldn't want to make guesses that might point you in the wrong direction. 

I think everyone should ignore your dog. No eye contact. No petting. Let him acclimate to this new environment. At least that will keep everyone safe.

Hopefully people with additional advice will pipe up.

Good luck!
Jan


----------



## L-Bear (Aug 10, 2011)

Jan,

I agree with you 100%. Since I only have about 2 weeks left here I don't see how we can make any significant progress either. I could leave him in my room with the door shut when I leave, and that should not be a problem. In the mean time, I have him on a leash inside when my dad is around, just in case, don't want to have any accidents.

Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I would second leaving him in a shut room so that you family is safe. When you are around they should totally ignore your dog except giving him something that he adores when he approaches them in a friendly way. Hen should always be under control on a leash and you can even consider a soft muzzle. Your father could toss him toys but not take them away from him at first.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Do not blame your dad! What he did should not bother any dog - not a good idea but should not have caused a problem.

I would not under any circumstances leave dog with other people in the house if not in a crate - WAY too risky esp. with a dog acustomed to biting people (albeit on a sleeve) but picture the authorities IF he unfortunately actually bit your dad or someone else! 

"Attack Dog bites family!"

Go buy a metal crate - worth it for the safety factor IMO!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

If you use a room, does the door have a lock? 

If not, what do they do if the door opens and the dog pops out?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

please, under NO circumstances should you leave him outside in yard alone in a strange place. i can see many scenarios about what could happen, none of them good. ideally you'd go out and buy a large hard crate or forgo your social activities, since this situation was not what you expected it to be. if that's not an option, crate him in the soft crate, with a cover over top and sides, in a room by himself. and make your social trips out brief.

codmaster, they're adults. they will understand if they're asked to not open the door i think.

ps...is this the dog who was recently sick?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

L-Bear said:


> ..And I asked myself the same question about why my dad did that, he really did not mean any harm, he's the nicest guy you'll ever meet. He doesn't have any experience with dogs and I should have warned him against doing that.


I have a mom who is also the nicest person you'd meet, but as dog ignorant as any human could ever be. Thankfully Bailey loves her, but she does so many things I wish she wouldn't. She waves her hands right in front of his face (I call it "fluttering") and repeats commands to him in this crazy high pitched voice... just doesn't work. Just gets him excited and he doesn't hear a thing she's saying in that crazy, repeating voice.. sigh... 

Sounds like Dad just hit it off wrong with dog and now it's damage control, since you won't be there long enough to really work on the relationship. I agree on the closed room thing. Preferably a wire crate, but if not that, the closed room and not outdoors.

Good luck!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

It's your dad's home. He hit it off wrong (like chelle said) by coming on too strong with the dog and the dog is afraid of him. Maybe your dad could take him for a walk or feed him or spend quality (quiet) time with him alone. Your dad also needs to take a deep breath and start over. Dogs are usually very forgiving. The occasional treat wouldn't hurt. Even better, have your dad keep some nice smelly treats in his pocket.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> It's your dad's home. He hit it off wrong (like chelle said) by coming on too strong with the dog and the dog is afraid of him. Maybe your dad could take him for a walk or feed him or spend quality (quiet) time with him alone. Your dad also needs to take a deep breath and start over. Dogs are usually very forgiving. The occasional treat wouldn't hurt. Even better, have your dad keep some nice smelly treats in his pocket.


I have a hunch dad is not really interested in quality time with him. It's probably more like "when is that */#+ dog going home".


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Jack's Dad said:


> I have a hunch dad is not really interested in quality time with him. It's probably more like "when is that */#+ dog going home".


One remains optimistic.
One remains hopeful.
One wears rose-colored glasses.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

one has to be careful not to recommend something that could have catastrophic results and create lasting difficulties for all parties involved (including the dog). the op possibly misjudged how the visit would go, and now needs to make some adjustments to keep everyone safe (including the dog). only a matter of temporary management of the environment, this is not a forever situation but only a two week holiday.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

He sounds like a weak-nerved dog who turns fear aggressive in the absence of the owner in a new situation. I am surprised that he was trained to sch3. My trainer would only work with stable, friendly, self confident dogs. Was he a kennel dog before you purchased him? It sounds like he has some socialization issues that you should address as this can turn into a problem. He has just discovered that he can scare off people he is not comfortable with.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

RebelGSD said:


> He sounds like a weak-nerved dog who turns fear aggressive in the absence of the owner in a new situation. I am surprised that he was trained to sch3. My trainer would only work with stable, friendly, self confident dogs. Was he a kennel dog before you purchased him? It sounds like he has some socialization issues that you should address as this can turn into a problem. He has just discovered that he can scare off people he is not comfortable with.


Here we go with the weak nerved diagnosis again. How does a Sch III dog get to be that if weak nerved? Just seriously wondering.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Honestly, L-Bear, none of us have the slightest clue why your dog is acting this way. Is he weak-nerved? Does your dad remind him of his old Schutzhund helper? Does your dad have a pacemaker or heart arrhythmia that only your dog can sense? Does your dog maybe have a vision problem? A thyroid problem? Did your dad maybe accidentally step on his paw while he was petting him? Now we have people insulting your dog and his trainer, having never met either one of them.

We're all people on the internet, we can't see the situation, and we don't know. I think the best thing to do is crate and separate until you go back to your own home with your dog.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

The Sch III does not guarantee a stable dog. Sad if a Sch III will turn long term aggressive with someone for being stepped on the toe. They are supposed to be trained to handle some rough treatment. This is not good, you need to find a good trainer.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

RebelGSD said:


> The Sch III does not guarantee a stable dog. Sad if a Sch III will turn long term aggressive with someone for being stepped on the toe. They are supposed to be trained to handle some rough treatment. This is not good, you need to find a good trainer.


"Long term aggressive" is an overstatement. The OP has been there, like, a matter of days? Maybe Dad did do something that just didn't sit right with the dog. Who knows? I think you're jumping to conclusions that just can't be made with the little information offered. Besides that, the OP is going to spend a short time there, so calling in a trainer for a week doesn't seem a wise money expenditure. If the behavior reappears at home, with others, then sure, definitely, get a trainer involved.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

You are entitled to your opinion as I am to mine. I certainly strongly feel that spending money on a trainer will be a good expenditure before the dog bites some kid in the street who choses to run up to him and hug him. Which people do all the time, unfortunately. And many rescues will reject dogs that cannot stand the hug test or the step on the foot test. My opinion is that this is bad, especially for a sch III dog. The op is free to ignore my advice and do nothing.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

just so long as he doesn't leave the dog outside alone in a strange city. i hope he doesn't ignore that advice.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

RebelGSD said:


> You are entitled to your opinion as I am to mine. I certainly strongly feel that spending money on a trainer will be a good expenditure before the dog bites some kid in the street who choses to run up to him and hug him. Which people do all the time, unfortunately. And many rescues will reject dogs that cannot stand the hug test or the step on the foot test. My opinion is that this is bad, especially for a sch III dog. The op is free to ignore my advice and do nothing.


I'd never say money on a trainer is wasted money. It can only be money well spent, assuming a good trainer. It may be needed? My only point was we just don't know what happened between Dad and the dog. That's all.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

chelle said:


> I'd never say money on a trainer is wasted money. It can only be money well spent, assuming a good trainer. It may be needed? My only point was *we just don't know what happened between Dad and the dog. That's all.*




Maybe nothing happened between Dad and the dog. None of us know. That is why Rebel and so many others have suggested a trainer. The dog needs to be evaluated. It could have just been a fluke, but why take the chance?

OP, I don't know where you got the dog - breeder, original owner, rescue....But is that person in a position to help you? Do they have any insight into your dogs' behavior? Do you have a trainer in mind? If not, I'm sure people here would have suggestions for you. Just post your general area.

For now, I stand by my original sentiments - manage the dog for the time you are visiting your parents. Keep him in a room, when you are not there. I agree with Katieliz - Do NOT leave your dog outside. It is good that you are keeping him leashed when you are with him. The most important thing is to keep everyone safe - your family and your dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is this your service dog?


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I agree...it is almost impossible to know without knowing all the variables....which none of us have. I would completely manage him the rest of the time you are there. Resort to having him tethered to you in the house when home, give him a quiet room alone when you are gone. Keep him on strict NILF while you are there. If you need to go invest in a sturdier crate to use while there. You could always leave it there for future visits. Once you are home, contract his trainer and discuss the problem.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> *Is this your service dog?*


Good catch. Good question.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Most people know absolutely nothing about how to react around a strange dog. In this instance, tell your Dad to do a Ceasar Millan. No touch, no talk, no eye contact. He should completely ignore the dog (that means no treats, not attempts to make friends). 

It is your Dad's house and your Dad is not comfortable there because you brought in a dog you couldn't control. Make the best of a bad situation. Lock the dog in a room/basement and leave him there so your father can be more comfortable. Do not leave the dog outside! If the dog digs under the fence or breaks the chain, he is gone forever in a strange place. And a very sobering thought, if the dog gets free, an aggressive dog is a dead dog if the county Animal Control picks him up.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

One other thing. I don't think there is anything in the least unusual about the way your dog is acting. He is overwhelmed in a strange place surrounded by strange people and his owner (who he looks to for direction) has left him there to take care of himself. For whatever reason, the dog doesn't like/trust your Dad. The dog has done nothing but tell your Dad, in simple dog lauguage to stay away. That is all the dog is doing, saying keep a distance from me, I don't know you, I'm not ready to let you touch me. There is nothing wrong with the dog's nerves and no need for evaluations or trainers (most of whom aren't worth a darn). If you leave a dog with strangers who are not familiar with GSD's, worse things could happen.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Being that the dog is relatively new to you and you have taken him outside of your home and routine, I think management is key, especially since it is clear that your dad is uncomfortable with him now. 

We are supposed to set our dogs up for success. We are responsible for the safety of the dog and the safety of others in the presence of our dogs. I would definitely take whatever measures I deemed necessary to set the dog up for success in this situation to the best of your ability. A (wire)crate would be a must for me in your situation, and cover it when you are not present, to keep the dog calm. Do not allow people to approach the crate, Period!

My girl has a history of nipping at or mouthing people when she is over threshold. So I tend to keep her away from strangers unless I know that they are going to be capable of maintaining no eye contact. They can't move fast around her and they can't move freely in my house, so I keep her tethered to me. If I crate her, no one is allowed to go near her-she Will protect her space.

I recently took her to visit my parents for the 1st time. The environment is quite relaxed. My parents are elderly and my brother who lives with them has MS, so they all move rather slowly. I expected being in a strange environment to cause my girl a good deal of anxiety. So indoors i kept her on leash. She behaved perfectly, was better than I anticipated and made me quite proud. But management was key!


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Marnie said:


> There is nothing wrong with the dog's nerves and no need for evaluations or trainers (most of whom aren't worth a darn). If you leave a dog with strangers who are not familiar with GSD's, worse things could happen.


Well my dog would not do that and he is WGWL. 
Since none of us know the OP or the dog, I wouldn't be so bold as to say there is nothing wrong with the dogs nerves.
I doubt seriously if a Patrol officer would want a dog like that. Their dogs are constantly put into strange and unusual situations. Their day to day life is unusual, unpredictable situations and they have to be able to count on the dog.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

We don't know.

We don't know
We don't know
We don't know

We don't know.
These are strangers on the internet, none of whom can see the situation, none of whom have ever met your dog or your dad, some of whose training experience can be summed up by owning one dog and watching several seasons of _The Dog Whisperer._

Keep your dog and your dad separated for the duration of your visit. If he ever displays this sort of behavior again, seek the advice of a competent, knowledgeable behaviorist.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Emoore said:


> We don't know.
> 
> We don't know
> We don't know
> ...


I agree with emoore.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

How is it going?


----------

